# food porn



## pirlouette

Bonsoir,
Que pensez-vous de "pornographie alimentaire" ?
D'autres idées ?
Merci


----------



## xtrasystole

pirlouette said:


> Que pensez-vous de "pornographie alimentaire" ?


Oui, ça me paraît bien.


----------



## pointvirgule

Rien comme la porno alimentaire pour être ravioli. (Scusez.)

_Porno alimentaire_ est utilisé à toutes les sauces, pour ainsi dire. Un auteur peut écrire du « porno alimentaire » (c.-à.-d. pour payer ses factures). D'autres emploient ce terme pour décrier la mauvaise bouffe. 

Mais cela dit, je n'ai rien de mieux à proposer, alors pourquoi pas.


----------



## pirlouette

En effet. Cependant, "food porn" ne décrit justement pas de la mauvaise bouffe. Ce serait plutôt des recettes si alléchantes qu'elles en deviennent sensuelles... Alors qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## kynnjo

Some context would be useful.  The word "porn" is sometimes used in the context of publishing to refer to any topic that automatically get a big response from the audience.  For example, a blogger may describe a particular post of his as "productivity porn".  What he means is that the topic of "personal productivity" is such a hot one these that _anything_ written on the subjects attracts a lot of readers, as many as if it were pornography.  I hope that makes sense...  (It's hard for me to explain this even in English; it would be utterly impossible for me to explain it in French.  My apologies.)


----------



## xtrasystole

pointvirgule said:


> D'autres emploient ce terme pour décrier la mauvaise bouffe


Hmm... Non. Je pense comme pirlouette ici. Ça ne fait pas référence à de la mauvaise bouffe (en France, en tout cas). 




kynnjo said:


> The word "porn" is sometimes used in the context of publishing to refer to any topic that automatically get a big response from the audience


En français (et aussi en anglais, je pense), on utilise parfois l'adjectif _'obscène'_ dans ce sens. 
--> _'Un succès obscène'_.


----------



## pointvirgule

xtrasystole said:


> Hmm... Non. Je pense comme pirlouette ici. Ça ne fait pas référence à de la mauvaise bouffe (en France, en tout cas).


Les deux sens sont possibles. 



> Pour le Centre pour la Science dans l'intérêt du public, groupe de promotion de la nutrition et de la santé, le Monster Thickburger[1], c'est tout simplement du "porno alimentaire". "Hardee's non seulement semble oublier l'épidémie d'obésité aux Etats-Unis, mais aussi la tendance à une restauration rapide plus diététique", déplore son directeur, Michael Jacobson. (Source)


--- 
1. Ce sandwich contient 1420 calories et 107 grammes de gras... (Note de pv.)


----------



## xtrasystole

pointvirgule said:


> Pour le Centre pour la Science dans l'intérêt du public, groupe de promotion de la nutrition et de la santé, le Monster Thickburger[1], c'est tout simplement du "porno alimentaire". "Hardee's non seulement semble oublier l'épidémie d'obésité aux Etats-Unis, mais aussi la tendance à une restauration rapide plus diététique", déplore son directeur, Michael Jacobson. (Source)


Tu confirmes ce que je disais . Le terme "porno alimentaire" dans le sens dont tu soulignes la source, n'est pas du français de France (peut-être du Canada ?) 
De plus, dans ta citation le terme fait référence davantage à l'_excès_ qu'à la mauvaise bouffe.


----------



## pointvirgule

xtrasystole said:


> Le terme "porno alimentaire" dans le sens dont tu soulignes la source, n'est pas du français de France


Profil de pirlouette : « Location: *Montreal *».

Cela dit, nous attendons toujours la phrase originale de pirlouette. Dans l'intervalle, toute conjecture est hasardeuse.


----------



## pirlouette

Merci déjà pour vos réponses.
Je n'ai malheureusement pas de phrase à vous donner, mais plus de contexte, oui.
C'est le titre d'un épisode de la série "Anthony Bourdain : Sans réservations".
Dans cet épisode, on revoit des scènes d'autres épisodes, dans lesquels il y avait de particulièrement bonnes recettes, ou des plats particulièrement bien présentés, agréables à la vue, au toucher, à l'odorat et au goût.
Dans ce cas, peut-être vaut-il meixu traduire "food porn" par "gastronomie pornographique", "pornographie gastronomique" ou "pornographie culinaire" ?
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## xiancee

Le terme "porn" me semble aller un peu loin dans ce cas... L'épicurisme ou la sensualité culinaire me semblent bien suffisant ... "porn" évoque tout de suite une dimension sexuelle explicite non?


----------



## pirlouette

xiancee said:


> Le terme "porn" me semble aller un peu loin dans ce cas... L'épicurisme ou la sensualité culinaire me semblent bien suffisant ... "porn" évoque tout de suite une dimension sexuelle explicite non?


En effet, mais l'épisode n'arrête pas de parler de la similarité entre la gastornomie et la pornographie. À quel point les réactions au plaisir gustatif ou sexuel sont les mêmes. etc... C'est pour ça que je voulais vraiment traduire le mot "porn".


----------



## Kelly B

> Le terme "porn" me semble aller un peu loin dans ce cas...



Peut-être, mais il me semble que l'aspect un peu choquant du mot existe en anglais comme en français, et donc convient dans la traduction, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## xiancee

Ok mais il me semblait que dans la gastronomie on était seul a déguster  .... Le terme "porn" juxtaposé me semble justement "excessif" ... Ou alors parler de "jouissance gastronomique" !


----------



## Kelly B

Je vois... et quid alors de pornographie alimentaire, ou bien culinaire ?


----------



## pirlouette

xiancee said:


> Ou alors parler de "jouissance gastronomique" !


Oui, j'aime bien !


Kelly B said:


> Je vois... et quid alors de pornographie alimentaire, ou bien culinaire ?


J'avais aussi pensé à "pornographie culinaire", c'est déjà mieux qu'alimentaire, je crois, et moins ambigu.


----------



## Nahele

pirlouette said:


> Bonsoir,
> Que pensez-vous de "pornographie alimentaire" ?
> D'autres idées ?
> Merci


Je dirais plutôt 'gavage'


----------



## Martyn94

"Food porn" is media material, on TV or in the press, which presents "fancy" food as a highly desirable ("aspirational") commodity to go out and buy or to cook for yourself. Some reference to pornography seems essential in a translation: the point is that you look at it, or read about it, rather than actually cooking it or eating it (even though the TV programme may ostensibly be telling you how).


----------



## Micia93

would "une cuisine racolleuse" fit the bill, then?


----------



## Martyn94

No: it is a "graphie"about food not about a sort of cooking. "Gastronomie pornographique" has been offered: it seems cumbersome, but also the best until somebody improves it.


----------



## titiminet5122

Je pense plutôt à de la "malbouffe".


----------



## pointvirgule

Martyn94 said:


> [...] the point is that you look at it, or read about it, rather than actually cooking it or eating it (even though the TV programme may ostensibly be telling you how).


Du _voyeurisme alimentaire_, alors ?


----------



## Martyn94

Or "pornographie alimentaire/culinaire" as has been said. There is no magic in the order of words: the point is that you are a "voyeur".


----------



## Martyn94

pointvirgule said:


> Du _voyeurisme alimentaire_, alors ?


Snap, or jinx.


----------



## titiminet5122

Hi. De la cuisine sensuelle / aphrodisiaque, alors ?    "porn" est un terme plutôt vulgaire, non ?


----------



## Lly4n4

"Alimentaire" ça ne fait pas rêver. Je verrai plus "gastronomique" voire "culinaire". 

Un exemple de site, dont le slogan c'est quand même "cliquez, salivez, répétez" : 
http://foodporndaily.com/


----------



## Martyn94

Yes, it is meant to be "vulgaire": it is disparaging about press/TV material of this kind. You have plenty to choose from in the last few posts: I was just trying to sum things up: pointvirgulle came up with something new and good.


----------



## Lly4n4

"voyeurisme" est sympa. 

"Reluquage gastronomique" ? "Bâfrage oculaire" ? "Gueuletonnage visuel" ?


----------



## titiminet5122

Oh, excellent !  On peut dire aussi " orgie culinaire", ou " bacchanale gustative"


----------



## Micia93

non, ce n'est pas gustatif justement : tu ne fais que regarder et ... saliver!


----------



## titiminet5122

Hi everyone ! C'est de "la débauche / étalage culinaire" !  

To Micia : C'est sûr, le voyeurisme gastronomique ne fait pas grossir !


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

*obscene* - possibly but only in the slang sense  - That maxiburger 1,280 calories is just obscene!
To watch those Japanese food races on TV is really obscene!

Food porn or porno food doesn't exist in my personal vocabulary though I have seen porno clips of a naked couple pouring bolognaise over each other and eating it - I turned off the TV at that point because it was getting pornographic. Wrong channel!!!


----------



## pointvirgule

gdm —  the scene you describe is "soft porn involving food" rather than "food porn."
Anyway, isn't this thread about translating the phrase into French?


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

Food porn or porno food doesn't exist in my personal vocabulary.   It seems to me that "porn" or "porno" is having its meaning twisted/distorted and what they really mean is "gloutonnerie extrème"  or "excès culinaire" and nothing to do with porn.

#29 is the best solution for me = On peut dire aussi " orgie culinaire", ou " bacchanale gustative"


----------

